# Dog Show in FL



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi guys!

So I'm wanting to attend a conformation show in May. I'm not sure where to begin though. 

I found a show on the AKC website being held in Volusia County on May 16 & 17. Are these shows open to the public? How do I know what time Goldens are being shown?  I am so confused lol Any help would be appreciated.

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/events/search/index_results.cfm?action=plan&comp_type=CONF&event_number=2015103802&cde_comp_group=CONF&NEW_END_DATE1=&key_stkhldr_event=&mixed_breed=N&t2b=N&cde_comp_type=CONF


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep... public is absolutely welcome at these shows (just leave the dogs home though if you come). A lot of these shows (bigger ones anyway) have vendors to shop at.

Great thing about it being at a fairgrounds is you probably are only going to have to pay for parking (if even that). 

Usually about a week before the show, they release a judging program. You can find that by looking the show up on Infodog.com (or whoever the superintendent is). That will give you the times to go see the breeds you want.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! The show is in Deland at the fairgrounds. You'll have to pay a few bucks to park but other than that you can walk around and look and shop all you like. About a week before the show they will publish the ring times for each breed. Numbers came out yesterday and there are about 30 goldens entered. If you post here again the week of the show I can tell you the ring times. I'll be there both days showing 2 goldens.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

K9-Design said:


> Hi! The show is in Deland at the fairgrounds. You'll have to pay a few bucks to park but other than that you can walk around and look and shop all you like. About a week before the show they will publish the ring times for each breed. Numbers came out yesterday and there are about 30 goldens entered. If you post here again the week of the show I can tell you the ring times. I'll be there both days showing 2 goldens.


Thanks so much! I've been told by Paula to check out a handling class for my pup, so on the off chance something comes of it, I figured I'd check out a show.


----------

